# The Southeast Garden Railroad Show



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

Well We went to the Show yesterday and found some great deals, Vendors had a great amount of product for sale.
I finally found the USAT Docksider I wanted for $145.00, Layouts were great and the people were freindly but it just seemed to be very Quiet.

Wish we could have stayed to tour some of the Open houses but my Wife had to work today, So we made a B-Line home from the show. 

Hope things pick up for the show Today, as I over heard some of the vendors saying if it didnt pick up they wouldn't be back next year. 

It would be ashame to loose another show.


Fred


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep the show was not up to speed Friday. Sat was a bit better but from the comments I heard it will not return next year. Looks like we loose again. I still think if the new folks had kept it in Perry they would have had a lot better attendance. To much club politics involved which may have caused the demise.







. Later RJD


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

A shame to hear that, I enjoyed the 2009 show and had a blast, the 2010 show was a bit of a let down and due to that I did not go this year. 

I was hoping to hear that this year was better. IF it does not return next year, it would be a real shame indeed.


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

I agree that if it would have stayed in Perry they would have had a better turn out. Many who I've talked to here in North Florida think that with it being around Atlanta that it's a bit out of reach for a Train Show. Always thought it would have more appeal even in North/Central Florida to pull in alot between Georgia and Florida. 

Tim


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Yup its ashame, But if the Promoter promoted the show better it might have done well.

Some free ideals for the taking, 1st dont promote a largescale show in GR Magazine, its a waste of BIG money.

Most everyone who attends these shows from Large scale knows about them thru these kinds of Web sites.


Spend your advertising dallors in the other magazines like Model Railroader and O guage magazine.


Thats were your newbies will come from and and these magazines sell far more copys then GR could ever think of.

Train people are train people, Get them there and the will buy............. And Enjoy, Just some thoughts from a NEW 


Show Promoter......









You BETCHA ..........LOL


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

The promoter of this show also does other shows and the one constant among all of them has been extremely low attendance by the public! This is merely an observation but the major weakness would appear to be a lack of proper planning, communication and properly targeted advertising. I had hoped that this promoters shows would become well-attended annual events (as I'm sure he does!) but some extremely poor business decisions (IMHO) have done much to cripple these shows. My major concern now is that the HAGRS show is not going to happen in lieu of the NGRC. The HAGRS show came about as a "warm-up" for the NGRC! The KC club didn't want to do it so it became a private promotion. The NGRC is supposedly being run by the KC club but the promotion, planning, communication (or lack thereof) and properly targeted advertising is very remeniscent of the SEGRS, HAGRS and SWGRS shows! I am very concerned at this point about the NGRC! I look up at the banner ad and there it is blazing away: West Coast Regional Meet July 11-14 Register Now! This regional meet is better prepared, better advertised and will probably be better handled than the NGRC if what I've seen to date is any comparison!


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends, 
In defense of the promoter, I know that he did TV ad (15 minute infomercial type that aired on local cable in north Georgia, SE Tennessee, and an Alabama local), bilboards locally, newspaper promo articles prior tpo show, set up display at block party put on by Dalton CVB, had posters distributed at hobby shops in Atlanta and Chattanooga, an mentions in several regional travel magazines around Georgia. Last two years he had a sponsor link on this very web site. It is NOT that he has done nothing to promote the show. Also, there is NOTHING else to do in Perry except the train show. Within 1 hours drive of Dalton there are two major aquariums, a Six Flags park, the 'General' locomotive, a large science museum, Civil War historic sites, Native American historic sites, a steam locomotive ride, riverboat excursions, large shopping malls, etc, etc, etc. The Perry attendance was going down hill and I think that promoter knew that there needed to be changes. Dalton is extremely convienent on I-75, facilities are best in region, and close enough to Birmingham, Atlanta, Knoxville, Nashville, Charlotte (only 5 hours away) and other folks to be attractive location for show. There are garden railroaders in this region. I must end by saying I do not speak for either promoter and hope that we do not lose another large scale show, as we only have a few of these left, and nothing in the south east!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So it the problem just the economy? I have heard from others (who live in the area) that geographically, Dalton is not as good as Perry. 

Wonder what the real problem is? 

Sounds like if it is not found, corrected, and the vendors convinced the problem(s) are addressed, there very well might not be a show next year. 

Greg


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, 
Perry is closer to Florida. Dalton closer to Birmingham, Knoxville, and Nashville. Perry 1 and 1/2 hours south of Atlanta. Dalton 1 hour north. Dalton is 20 minutes south of Chattanooga. Many tourist attractions in Chattanooga and Atlanta areas, few in Perry area. Don't know why anyone, other than the Florida folks, would say Perry is better geographical location.


----------



## blattan (Jan 4, 2008)

I attended the last Perry show and was affiliated with the Mesa Grande or Midwest RAILS modular layouts at the three Dalton shows. I also participated in the first (and only) Midwest Large Scale Train Show in Springfield, Illinois. The Springfield show should have drawn a large number of people from the Chicago and perhaps the Milwaukee areas, but it didn't. It seemed that most of the attendees were from downstate Illinois, Indiana, Iowa and Missouri. If Chicago-Milwaukee is any guide, I suspect that people are not willing to travel very far for a show when so many good, all-scale train shows are available in major metropolitan areas. 

Bert


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That explains some of it guys, the Florida folk did not come to the show. 

Greg


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, 
The Florida folks DID support the show, although it was fewer than last year. It was the Nashville, Birmingham, Knoxville, Chattanooga and even Atlanta folks that did not show up.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

There are other things to take into account as well, Lets face Largescale in the whole seems to be getting smaller instead of expanding.

If you look at the prices today they are getting to crazy, Most of all track prices. From Talking with a lot of people they love the size of the Trains but can't afford the extra's.

More track, Buildings extra rolling stock and so on as compared to other scales. When i 1st started in this scale, everything was so much cheaper than O and in many cases HO


Which made it a better deal and you got the WOW factor for free. 


Even the Largescale Vendors i use have gone to selling other scales to supplement their incomes due to the decline in largescale. 

All Gauge train shows if done rite can be just as good as a largescale only Train show and in order to keep these shows going the promoters need to see people thru the doors.


Theirs only so many years a failing show can go on and then the plug needs to be pulled. Even the ECLTS is suffering, Fall show is weak at best, so much so i heard they are only Renting

the Fourier and vendors Hall this year. The spring show while good has not in many years been as good as years past. The K.S. Show from what Ive heard hasn't done well either.


The 2 Cal Shows were good from the stand point of being able to run at the Faiplex but how was the shows ? Busy ?????


Again this is just my opinion but i think all gauge shows are the future of the whole Hobby and if done correctly can benefit everyone from us, to the Vendors to the manufactures.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, 
You are correct in that a 'Good' all scale show might be the way to go, however, the local all scale shows in the merto Atlanta area have only 1 or two dealers in large scale and then several others with maybe a car or two and a section of track or two. Not much. I would love to see the large scale only shows continue, but without customer and dealer AND MANUFACTURER support, it is not likely to happen.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ted Yarbrough on 16 May 2011 09:50 AM 
Greg, 
The Florida folks DID support the show, although it was fewer than last year. It was the Nashville, Birmingham, Knoxville, Chattanooga and even Atlanta folks that did not show up. 

Being a Nashvegan that did not show....

Honestly why I did not go:

Dealers that told me they would not be going or wondering if they should go this year, 

Significant storm damage to the area and 

Making it also other sclaes (O at least) show put me off personally. If I want a largescale and tinplate show, I will go to our TCA events here in town.

Nothing to do with the economy. I still spent my money that weekend, but it was on eBay and taking a day off to do some railfaning with a friend.

Also, when you hear about the dealers, displays and manufacturers that showed up to other shows in the US but not to the show in GA for whatever reason, it also was a bit discouraging. Heck, there were two cases of vendors/mfgrs in GA that did not even have a booth in Dalton for 2009 or 2010. 

Yes, while Perry is in the middle of nowehre GA it had to be a happy medium for much of GA and FL. But then puts TN, NC, KY et al out of the equation. Dalton has some nice things to do in the area, and SHOULD be more of a draw.

The other factor...dates! Why not make it during spring break or earler and not in the thick of graduations, kid's events/sports, yard season, etc...or wait until the summer (get into the national convention tho).


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Garrett, 
You are correct. I do not know why the manufacturers do not come to Georgia! In my opinion, you need manufacturers to support the shows in order to draw people to the shows. More manufacturers, the more the dealers tend to come, then more people. There are garden railroaders in GA, AL, KY, TN, NC, SC, FL, etc, etc.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ted Yarbrough on 16 May 2011 04:52 PM 
Garrett, 
You are correct. I do not know why the manufacturers do not come to Georgia! In my opinion, you need manufacturers to support the shows in order to draw people to the shows. More manufacturers, the more the dealers tend to come, then more people. There are garden railroaders in GA, AL, KY, TN, NC, SC, FL, etc, etc. 

Too true Ted.

I have heard for years the argument that Gnashville is not a model railroad friendly town. True, we are devoid of any decent hobby shops, the houses do not have basements, and the weather is nice enough that folks can get out and have outdoor hobbies.

So, the GATS or whatever it is now show is always small. But, there are two (maybe three) surprises....

The World's Greatest show a couple years back was an absolute ZOO. Almost too crowded. And a lot of families also.

Our TCA shows are always well attended and have a good venue (unless the Mayor gets his way and tuns the fairgrounds into highrise condos for %*^ hipsters)

Bowling Green, KY has a pretty decent show in Feburary every year. 

As for garden railroaders, I am one of three (now two unfortunately, one passed away earlier this month) in my church alone....but the club is basically non-existant here in middle-TN.

So it goes, so it goes.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

In reality major attractions would not play a big part in drawing folks. I would say there are a few that look towards this type of entertainment if they are planning on visiting the area for more than 2 days. As far as putting advertizement on local cable channel for north GA then I should have seen it so it seems like it was very localized an would not have reached many folks. As far as FL folks I could count them on one hand not taking in the FL club folks. 

Getting venders to attend after several years of low attendance does not help the cause. People look at who will be there and if not enough then why go. People want variety. Later RJD


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

I did not get to go because my wife broke her foot. Does anyone have pictures? 
Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Of your wife's foot? 


sorry, could not resist!









Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep I got pics of the show. Not much to show very few venders and attendees. Later RJD


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok here is a pic for you folks looking for a high hood AC SD45. There where 3 of them at the show. Later RJD


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello everyone, 

We could not attend this year's show because I broke my ankle and I had a previous (one day) commitment at St. Aubin's Open House. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By izzy0855 on 16 May 2011 07:47 PM 
Hello everyone, 

We could not attend this year's show because I broke my ankle and I had a previous (one day) commitment at St. Aubin's Open House. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC

Hi
Rick,

Sorry to hear about your ankle that really stinks, But i have to tell you it was great Talking to you at the ECLSTS last month.

You do have some neat stuff for the battery guys and being the owner of the [ REAL RCS ] of America they should sell well.


Lots of people like to buy American







Never 2nd best in my book.


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

Came down from the Detroit area, attended the show on Sat, surprised at low visitor turnout. The vendors there had a nice variety of stuff. Managed to spend around $350 (a lot of $$ for me) on misc buildings & materials , didn't buy any rolling stock. Thought the 3 layouts we managed to get to on Sun were very nice, 2 of them being exeptional - all the hosts were friendly & more than willing to explain how they did what they did on their layout. Was shocked to see how few people were out touring these fine layouts. Did some railfanning also at Dalton & Austell - lots of trains. I personally was quite pleased with the weekend. Thank you ted for all your assistance.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Fred, 
Glad you had a good time. We enjoyed putting on the show, even though it was a lot of work. We all wish more folks had taken advantage of the event. We had a good dose of 'Southern Hospitality' at the show, banquet, clinics, and layout tours (and even at 'National Train Day' at the depot). Thank you Fred for the kind complement.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that this show is done.

I was talking to my friend yesterday who is a major dealer and attends all the major shows.
He said the he thought last years show attendance was bad at 650 compared to 1150 the year before ,
but this year there where only 350 official paying attendees!!!!!!

Needless to say this was his last SEGRS unless major changes are made.
It's a shame to see another large scale show end. 
I have no idea what the solution is, maybe spread them out more, this show is only 6 weeks after the spring York show. 
That was the main reason I didn't go.
Or maybe its the location? Do they have a Large scale show in Florida?, that would seem to be a great place to have one.

Ron


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

These shows are driven by the vendors (look at the days they hold these. Friday and Saturday? Come on!) or that was the reason I was given elsewhere when I asked if ti ever would be a Saturday sunday show. As such the vendors don't want to drive a big huge truck all the way to Florida even though there is probably a huge market. Conversly the customers in Florida do not want to drive that far north. STalemate and the shows die. If you want to sell to people you need to make it attractive to the folsk that want to buy. Sadly the demographic for large scale is retired folks or folks with lots of vacation time and are willing to travel for a few days for a show like this. As a not quite middle aged customer with a young family and other commitments I cannot afford the vacation time to travel to a show. When you count the fact that many folks have had to start a new job and lost accrued vacation time in the re-locating of employment it stinks. I had worked at my former place of employment (a 100 year old company) that went belly up in 2001 for almost 15 years. Lost most all my retirement and had gotten to 4 weeks of vacation time per year. I've been at my current place of employment now for 9 years (last week) and have finally earned a third week of vacation time. It will be another 6 years before I get a 4th week. When I need to take vacation time to even go to the doctor or take care of my mother or the kids my vacation days become really precious. I can afford the cash generaly for train purchases, I CANNOT afford the time during the week to go off to a train show and the ECLSTS is only about 6 hours from me! The stores adn companies that run the train shows need to cater to teh customer a bit more. Now before you nail me for not being sympathetic to the vendors plight I worked almost those full 15 years part time at a hobby shop and worked many a train and hobby show in the Buffalo area. I have been on the other side of the table/counter. 

Chas 


Chas


----------

